# plz help me find a baroque piece!!



## xristina (Apr 6, 2014)

hello dear readers of this!

i feel like i have to inform you i am completely out of place here, as i have no important knowledge of classical music.. 

that being said, i need to find a baroque piece for a contemporary choreography im working on as an assignment. my problem is i dont like anything ive heard so far. i want the sound to be kind of dark, sentimental, mysterious and i want it not to be a zoro soundtrack or dragon-slaying, princess-saving mission (i am genuinly sorry if you find that anything but a joke). the one piece i like is foscarini's passacalles so i am generally looking for flute and baroque guitar/vihuela. however i am open to any suggestion and advice! please please please help me find my inspiration 

thank you all in advance


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

OK You like Passacaglia - start there. It's serious and in triple time. The wiki article has some external links. Try searching you tube for passacaglia guitar flute and see what turns up. There's not a lot with that instrumentation but you could also try passacaglia guitar.


----------



## xristina (Apr 6, 2014)

thank youuu!!! i found 2 more songs, so thats a very good turn out! (also, there was a mistake, i meant to write lute*) i will keep on searching, even though this seems so impossibly hard to me. and please know i love this music, i just hate it for this particular choreography


----------



## xristina (Apr 6, 2014)

soooo, it turns out my teacher really doesnt like this type of baroque for the piece... and once again im about to go insane. now i dont even know the style im looking for, generally sth not upbeat, sth intense, not too many instruments, id prefer it clean and edgy. if aaaanyone has a style, or composer, or instrument or anything in particular i should look for to suggest i would again be greatful!!! ^_^


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Try Henry Purcell's Fantasias for Viols. The minor key fantasias can be dark and intense as well as quite beautiful.
You can find examples on YouTube.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Johann Christoph Bach's "Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte", aka "Lamento", perhaps? Or something in a similar vein, without vocals, would be Schmelzer's "Lamento sopra la morte Ferdinandi III".


----------

